# Looking for a math tutor or online resource



## KaoruChiwa (May 21, 2017)

I have a son who is in grade 10. Maths has always been a struggle for him since he was small. Anyways, recently, I figured out that he is falling behind in maths and I am trying to look for a tutor for him. In these years, he has been using some online resources like khan academy and StudyPug algebra. However, he seemed to get bored in studying maths using those sites. I am wondering if there is any good tutors out there or some other interesting online resources my son can use to put him back on track.

Suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I doubt any online tutors are going to work. It would actually be rare that someone would not get bored studying something they have trouble understanding. You need a human being for this, to keep him focused. Unfortuneately, just because someone understands it themselves (the tutor) does not guarantee that they have the ability to make it fun enough for someone else to want to understand it. So let that ship sale and tell the tutor to focus on simply getting your son to pass the tests as opposed to really understanding it. That's probably not going to happen. Math is a good separator of people with higher and lower IQs because math at the high school level requires one to keep 2 or 3 concepts going, inside their heads, at the same time, in order to get to the answer. People with lower IQs have a problem keeping more then one concept in their heads at the same time and that is where their mind fails them, when it comes to math (and a few other things). Math, at any grade level, will have a range of topics that end up on each test. Some of those topics have a lower number of concepts inside them, then the others. Tell the tutor to focus first on the ones with less multiple requirements (the easier ones). Usually there is enough of those to get a student past the 50% or 60% number, to move on and not knowing the harder ones that make up the other 40% is not important for passing a grade.

Keep in mind, that since your tutor is probably one of those people with a higher IQ, they tend to enjoy the math problems with the higher number of internal concepts, in them, and sometimes feel that if they know how it works, they will be able to teach it to someone else. In my opinion, it is not as much a learning issue as it is a disability issue. IQ is something one is born with and you have what you have. The best one can do is recognize it and then maximize the potential it offers. So while your tutor may be focusing your son on math, you may need to focus your tutor on the correct math for your son...not the tutor. Smart people love showing how smart they are, but that is not going to help your son.

Kijiji is a good source for people wanting to tutor your son, in your area. Check that out. I am sure you have already asked your friends and family. Check if the school has any tutor resources/referrals, as well.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

I highly recommend Kumon.. We were very happy with the results our daughter was able to achieve. They give out sheets that first explain a concept and then have exercises to drill it in till it's fully understood. The student works alone at their own pace but there's help if necessary. I think we paid something like $60 a month at the time. Perhaps you can go to your local Kumon and have a look at the setup and the material. I like how it's built step by step and reinforced.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

OptsyEagle said:


> So let that ship sale and tell the tutor to focus on simply getting your son to pass the tests as opposed to really understanding it. That's probably not going to happen. Math is a good separator of people with higher and lower IQs because math at the high school level requires one to keep 2 or 3 concepts going, inside their heads, at the same time, in order to get to the answer. People with lower IQs have a problem keeping more then one concept in their heads at the same time and that is where their mind fails them, when it comes to math (and a few other things). ...
> Keep in mind, that since your tutor is probably one of those people with a higher IQ, they tend to enjoy the math problems with the higher number of internal concepts, in them, and sometimes feel that if they know how it works, they will be able to teach it to someone else. In my opinion, it is not as much a learning issue as it is a disability issue. IQ is something one is born with and you have what you have. The best one can do is recognize it and then maximize the potential it offers. So while your tutor may be focusing your son on math, you may need to focus your tutor on the correct math for your son...not the tutor. Smart people love showing how smart they are, but that is not going to help your son.


Not sure I agree with the bleak suggestion that the kid will probably never do well at math, has a low IQ, and might just as well prepare for life at a lower level. As well, I am not sure that it's a given that those who are strong in math are at the top of the pile in the IQ department and shall inherit the earth. There's some evidence to the contrary, and some have written about it. Here is one of many examples of what has been said, not that I cite this or any other source as authoritative.

http://www.sundaymail.co.zw/does-math-ability-determine-intelligence/

Perhaps Optsy is _au courant _when it comes to peer-reviewed literature on the point and can show where the debate has been resolved in favour of the math wizards. 

For my part, I have always scored well on full-scale IQ tests, but in high school (where I last took a math course in grade 12) I was a distinctly mediocre math student. I found it uninteresting and never studied it outside class. I went to all the classes, paid attention and was able to get an average grade without doing math homework or investing any time in it. At the same time, I was able to get stellar grades in other subjects without doing much more. They came easily and naturally, but math did not. I do not think I have fared worse on the road of life as a result of my lacklustre performance in math.

I do recall when I was in first year law, one of the first year class was a fellow with an advanced math degree (I think it was an MSc in math) who flunked out miserably at the end of first year. He got in on the strength of his high academic standing in an advanced degree, but could not grasp legal theory to save his life. His name was a bit distinctive and I have tried google to find him, expecting him to be teaching math at Harvard or some such thing, but I have not turned him up. From that one experience I would not purport to draw the conclusion that a math scholar cannot make a good jurist.

I suppose I should add that, last I heard, IQ tests and results were being called into question for such reasons as being designed to make middle-aged white guys - who grew up in the "right" neighborhoods and attended the "right" schools and dated the "right" girls etc. - look good while making everyone else appear to be of borderline intelligence. Or it was something like that. My memory, and questionable IQ, fail me.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

If you have a high IQ, you will do fine in math. You certainly would not need a tutor. The only exception would be ADHD or some other issue causing serious distractions and in those cases many other course types would also suffer.

IQ is something one is born with. I did not make it this way. It is not essential for learning but it does increase ones ability to learn quickly and the ability to understand more complex problems.

Of course, just my opinion. We all have one.


----------



## Helicase (Jun 26, 2018)

Well I’m not going to touch the whole IQ as a predictor of math success debate so I will try to focus on the question. 

I am a certified Math teacher who isn’t teaching in the public school system at the moment however I tutor Math and Science quite a bit on the side. Here are some tips for you. 

Check with the schools guidance department. Sometimes they have names of local tutors that they can recommend. 

Check with other parents, ask for recommendations on Facebook, etc. I got my first local student years ago after chatting with her mom at a yoga class and every single student I have worked with after that point is from a recommendation. 

Please nip the math issues in the bud in Grade 10. In Ontario at least I find there is a large jump in curriculum from Grade 10 to 11. Classes get more dense when you get to the senior level and students are expected to be much more self directed in grades 11 & 12. There just isn’t enough time to guide students through all the concepts. So any math issues present now will only get exponentially worse in the future. (See what I did there 😉)

If you find a great tutor I highly recommend keeping it up even if for maintenance only in Grade 11. Don’t wait until a crummy midterm report to pick it back up again. 

Math in particular is a challenging subject for self directed learning. Even for the “High IQ” kids. There is nothing wrong with needed specific instruction. I have worked with some very intelligent kids who still need guidance. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Helicase said:


> Please nip the math issues in the bud in Grade 10. In Ontario at least I find there is a large jump in curriculum from Grade 10 to 11. Classes get more dense when you get to the senior level and students are expected to be much more self directed in grades 11 & 12. There just isn’t enough time to guide students through all the concepts. So any math issues present now will only get exponentially worse in the future. (See what I did there 😉)
> 
> If you find a great tutor I highly recommend keeping it up even if for maintenance only in Grade 11. Don’t wait until a crummy midterm report to pick it back up again.
> 
> ...


I'm also a teacher 25 yrs exp. I agree with the above comments. In addition I would suggest:

1. Find a retired math teacher to tutor your son - one that has the skill set, time, and the interest to teach the skills. I know a couple here in Vancouver who work out of the local library after school hours. The reason I emphasis retired is because they are not often in it for the money. They do it becuase they like it, and they miss working with young people.

2. Call the Math teacher to task. Nail down exactly what needs to be done. Avoid complaining about the teacher, but at the same time, make sure that the teacher is aware that you are looking for solutions to your sons challenge(s) in math.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

You've struck some excellent advice from helicase and dubmac. 
Math comprehension cannot be distilled to simple IQ.
People do learn differently though, so it is important to get that support right. Also that your son is motivated/ recognizes the value of doing well in HS to 'keep their future options' as wide open as possible.
Good luck.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Religion has put ethical restraints on the use of reason in our schools. I do think any kids that go to Catholic schools are going to have trouble figuring out how to use the laws of logic & principals of thought to distinguish truth from falsehood.
When kids are taught snakes can talk they are going to have trouble using their mind correctly to determine truth. A mind is such a terrible thing to wast.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

There's a website called Fiverr where people offer all kinds of services- you could check around and see if anything seems interesting.

https://www.fiverr.com


----------

